# new to ho (modern cars ) help



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

I am back to ho, after 40 yr.s. Bought my grandson a afx set for christmas, came with mega-g cars. where can i find chassis disasembly guide , how to clean properly, and brushes, pick up shoe info , where to purchase parts. 
I know t-jets, but these new cars are way different ...
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is a link to a site offering both stock and hot-stock Mega-G parts. http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/parts_mg.htm . As the site says, "Scale Auto is the official factory supplier of all genuine AFX factory service parts." You might contact them to see if they've got diagrams and/or disassembly/assembly instructions.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Welcome aboard*

I'm just getting back into too. Don't worry there are a lot of good guys in here that will help you. And if your not doing much later you can try the chat room slot car section there's usually around 5-9 guys in there that'll help you as well.also check the forum slot car section it has some subsections that might help as well.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks, guys, will check them out.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome back! Not bashing on the mega g's, they are beautiful, but you may also want to purchase a couple of super g+ cars for your stable for when the mega g's get twitchy.

Also, I don't know how old your grandson is, but you might also look into buying an AFX Tri Power Pack: http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/latenews.htm

This will help regulate the voltage on the track and help him stay on a little better...

Good luck!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

back.to.ho said:


> I am back to ho, after 40 yr.s. Bought my grandson a afx set for christmas, came with mega-g cars. where can i find chassis disasembly guide , how to clean properly, and brushes, pick up shoe info , where to purchase parts.
> I know t-jets, but these new cars are way different ...
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 If you are back after a 40 year hiatus, you may have moved from the pancake cars you were used to (Thunderjets and Aurora AFX) to the modern inline magnet cars (Mega-Gs, Lifelike, etc.). While there are many guys here who work on inline cars, they are a different animal and not as easy to assemble as a pancake chassis. I myself do not attempt to disassemble them because I know I'd have a heck of a time trying to put them back together.

If you are looking to recapture the experiance of those older Aurora cars, you should look into the Johnny Lightning or Auto World Thunderjets and X-Tractions. These are close replicas of the old Aurora cars.

Joe


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

THANKS, my grandson is 5 , wanted to introduce him to something different . This set is tri-power, suprisingly, he can fly around on medium setting w/mega-g. Also have 1 = super-g+, and received 2 SRT's today. Iknow we will be getting some t-jets in future , I have to relive my childhood . These things are a blast..


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome back!! 
You might want to also look at the LifeLike cars for your son. The T-Chassis is a high magnet fun car for a new racer. The Mattel/Tyco 440X2 (HPX-2 for Mattel) is a fun car but all of the Mattel cars require replacement axles, hubs, and tires.
The new Auto World Thunderjet 500 (t-jet replacements) and the X-Tractions (AFX Magnatraction replacements) both now have a neo magnet underneath for extra sticking power and both run very well.
The Super G+ is a fantastic chassis after replacing the rear hubs and tires. Also plentiful on eBay right now and the prices are reasonable.

You have come to the right place for information. Keep asking questions!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## jamied (Dec 31, 2011)

Preciate the car suggestions. 

I'm also new here, and getting back into the HO slots.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Leroy, looks i might learn a few things !!


----------

